# New Stock of Vaporesso cCell Coils



## Rob Fisher (8/6/16)

Calling all Vendors... please post here if you have *new stock* of the Vaporesso *0.9Ω cCell* Coils!

If you have the original batch of cCell coils may I suggest you try get them replaced by your supplier.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Vapers Corner (8/6/16)

HI Rob

We have new batch of the 0.9ohm ccell coils: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...ccell-replacement-coil-single-736?category=97

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JB1987 (8/6/16)

I'm pretty sure that The Vapery have the new coils as well, bought one in Sunday and it's working perfectly. Perhaps @Dirk can confirm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## skola (8/6/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> HI Rob
> 
> We have new batch of the 0.9ohm ccell coils:
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...ccell-replacement-coil-single-736?category=97


Is the 5 per pack also the new batch?


----------



## Vapers Corner (8/6/16)

skola said:


> Is the 5 per pack also the new batch?



Unfortunately the 5 per pack for 0.9ohm coils are out of stock. Getting more in future

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaughn (8/6/16)

Vapers Corner said:


> HI Rob
> 
> We have new batch of the 0.9ohm ccell coils:
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/...ccell-replacement-coil-single-736?category=97


Ordered some. Cant wait to try them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/16)

@Sir Vape's stock arrived today as well.

http://www.sirvape.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-coil-ceramic


----------



## ChadB (4/7/16)

Looking for 0.6ohm, anyone have stock?
Also, is there any big difference between the 0.6ohm and 0.9ohm? Want to try it on my new Pico setup with the Melo 3 mini.


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

ChadB said:


> Looking for 0.6ohm, anyone have stock?
> Also, is there any big difference between the 0.6ohm and 0.9ohm? Want to try it on my new Pico setup with the Melo 3 mini.


I would presume the 0.9 ohm is better for MTL. The 0.6 ohm ones have bigger juice inlets - so less chance of dry hits. Last I heard, Sir Vape had stock of both.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ChadB (4/7/16)

Andre said:


> I would presume the 0.9 ohm is better for MTL. The 0.6 ohm ones have bigger juice inlets - so less chance of dry hits. Last I heard, Sir Vape had stock of both.


Thanks Andre, I don't see this tank being an MTL, but I could be wrong. Giving sub-ohming a go again so i've lost all prior memory  MTL is my area of expertise
Looked @ the Sir's site, they only have 0.9 so will just wait, thanks though.


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

ChadB said:


> Thanks Andre, I don't see this tank being an MTL, but I could be wrong. Giving sub-ohming a go again so i've lost all prior memory  MTL is my area of expertise
> Looked @ the Sir's site, they only have 0.9 so will just wait, thanks though.


HRH and I happily do MTL on the 0.9s in the Melo3. 
Here are the 0.6 ohm ones on the Sir Vape site: http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-vaporesso-ccell-coil-0-6-ceramic

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/7/16)

I find very little difference between the 0.9Ω and 0,6Ω cCells flavour wise but the 0,6Ω wicks so much better, doesn't seem to suffer the airlock issue and dry hits have pretty much gone provided you still have juice in your tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lim (5/7/16)

we have it in 0.9, SS 0.5 and Ni 0.2


----------



## Kaizer (6/7/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I find very little difference between the 0.9Ω and 0,6Ω cCells flavour wise but the 0,6Ω wicks so much better, doesn't seem to suffer the airlock issue and dry hits have pretty much gone provided you still have juice in your tank.



Any vendors besides @Sir Vape stocking the 0.6ohm cCells? I see the Sirs are sold out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gibo (3/8/16)

Hi guys does anyone have stock of the 0.9 ccell coils. I have the 0.6 but I prefer the 0.9 coils on a lemo 3.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## SAVapeGear (3/8/16)

Gibo said:


> Hi guys does anyone have stock of the 0.9 ccell coils. I have the 0.6 but I prefer the 0.9 coils on a lemo 3.


Here you go:

http://savapegear.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-replacement-coils?variant=22807230726

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lim (3/8/16)

We also have the 0.9 coils, and also the Ni coils.


----------



## Gibo (5/8/16)

Thanks for the response @SAVapeGear and @Lim


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/8/16)

Are these the proper batch of 0.9ccells like what sir vape has or are these part of the bad batch still making its rounds? Need 0.9 badly or if anyone has the new 0.6 ccells?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (6/8/16)

SAVapeGear said:


> Here you go:
> 
> http://savapegear.co.za/products/vaporesso-ccell-replacement-coils?variant=22807230726


Where are u based and what's the shipping charge?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/8/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Where are u based and what's the shipping charge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Our coils are from the new Batch.We had positive feedback so far.

Shipping rates from R80 depending on location.Site will calculate it for you.

Thanks.


----------



## Lim (6/8/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Are these the proper batch of 0.9ccells like what sir vape has or are these part of the bad batch still making its rounds? Need 0.9 badly or if anyone has the new 0.6 ccells?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


we are not same vendor, so I would not believe we have same batch of 0.9 ccell. and we also do stock the new 0.6


----------

